# What do I do ?



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I have tank 48x18x29 and six P's , 6 to 7 inch , and one at 9 inch . 
I think one of my P's is showing breeding sighns . 
I saw him/her shoving its mouth into gravil and shoving its chest into the gravil to make a hole . 
this I have realised has been going on for a week . 
Ive been watching for a posable pair .

How ever I think I need to get rid of one or two of my P's to avoid over crowding .?

But I do not want to do this if I am not certan of a pair . ?

My P's are not to aggressive to eachother , Normal nip here and there . ?


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

IMO I think you should just leave them alone. When I was watching my Ps show signs of the same thing, I thought I knew which two were going to breed, but it turned out to be wrong the next morning when I saw that the female picked the other corner male (because there were thousands of eggs he was guarding). To make a long story short, if they are not proven past breeders; let the female p have options.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

pictures would be nice


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

leave them alone and look for fry if shes pregnant


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

males will be darker, and smaller in most cases........male will be the one guarding a certain spot that no other fish is allowed to go if breeding HAS occured.....until breeding, there is no way to be sure.....but seriously, thin the shoal 1-2 fish....IF breeding does occur, aggression WILL be an issue, and deaths can result.


----------

